# Installing Alpine ILX-007 CarPlay head unit into the TT + custom ashtray dock for iPhone 6



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

*Installing Alpine ILX-007 CarPlay head unit into the TT + custom ashtray dock for iPhone 5, 5s, SE, 6, 6s and the new iPhone 7*

My Audi TT Mk2 (8J) is from 2010, has Bose and steering wheel control, as well as RNS-E navigation, Audi Music Interface (AMI) and Bluetooth.

I also own an iPhone 6 and wanted to change this old setup for various reasons, mainly because selecting a destination through GPS was from another age and, despite AMI, scrolling long playlists or reach artists in the second half of the alphabet was really a pain in the ass with the RNS-E. Any modern head unit includes GPS, Bluetooth and smartphone connection, so both the RNS-E, Audi Bluetooth module and Audi Music Interface module would become obsolete with a new head unit. 

I chose the CarPlay-compatible Alpine ILX-007 (named ILX-700 in Europe) for its bigger 7" resistive touchscreen, over the 6.2" screen of the Pioneer AppRadio 4, and because I didn't want the -IMHO cluttered and somewhat dated- dual interface proposed by the more expensive Pioneer NEX or new Kenwood models. Whatever, to each his own taste, especially as those are compatible with Apple CarPlay as well as Android Auto eace:










AT first, if you don't already know what is the Alpine ILX-007 and what it can do, here are two detailed reviews:

One by CarStereoChick
Another at Pacific Stereo
The following guide is quite similar to a previous one (Installing Pioneer AVIC-8000NEX into the TTRS) with a more recent head unit and cables. But it should work with any head unit from Pioneer, Kenwood or Parrot. I'll also show you a custom dock to easily connect the iPhone, and how to fit additional USB ports into the glovebox for different purposes.

I won't cover here how to remove the RNS-E from the dashboard nor the AMI from the glovebox, as it is quite trivial to do so and already well explained in various forums. I will focus on the new devices. 

To connect this new Alpine head unit to my car, I chose Enfig Car Stereo, sponsor of the VWvortex forum, for the quality and reliability of its products:

Enfig SRWH-AUD3-HILO ($114.99) with digital turn on (add $50, so total is $164.99) cable harness compatible with Audi TT >2009+Bose. It fixes the very low rear and low sub audio amplification on some Audi cars. Search for Audi low rear audio on Google if you are not aware of this issue.
<strike>Enfig PNP-ALP007 ($19.99) custom plug and play adapter to connect the Alpine HU to the cable harness.</strike> *YOU DON'T NEED THIS ONE* Alpine already provides a similar cable in the box, with the same required leads and ISO connectors.
Enfig SWCL-ALP ($9.99) steering wheel control lead for Alpine. Actually Enfig upgraded this one to the excellent programmable PAC SWI-CP5 because it is currently the only interface that could trigger Siri (PAC still needs to make a firmware update though. I asked their technical support who answered they are indeed working on a FW update for SWI-CP5, providing this specific feature).
Enfig AAA-VWAUD5 ($19.99) dual amplified antenna adapter to connect the dual Fakra radio cable.
Connects2 CT23AU05A dash kit. This fascia is good looking with a soft rubber feeling, and a metal cage plus mounting brackets and screws to attach your head unit. You can grab it on eBay. *EDIT 03/2015*: Thanks to Christian at Enfig I also could test the custom dash kit made by Enfig for the TT (fascia + metal cage + mounting brackets + screws) ref. RMK5-TT2. For a bargain $49.99 you get an even better looking version in my opinion. It is as dark but slightly rougher (in a very subtle way) than Connects2 dash kit, feeling more like the dashboard of the TT. Perfect finish! Go for it folks  Pictures below, comparing Connects2 CT23AU05A vs Enfig RMK5-TT2 in details so you can judge for yourself.
<strike>Parking brake switch bypass (about $20 on eBay)</strike> to access all settings on screen (especially the complete list of contacts and the keyboard in Maps, more convenient to enter an address that Siri does not understand) that you could not usually see while driving because you would need to be on the brake otherwise. *YOU DON'T NEED THIS ONE NEITHER* Just connect the parking brake lead of the head unit to the ground lead of the main harness, and all settings will be permanently available.
4 Audi radio stereo removal tool keys, to remove the factory RNS-E ($2 to $8 on eBay).
The Alpine head unit is currently (Early 2015) priced at $599 (and €599 here in Europe, a bit more expensive due to the conversion rate) to which you must add about $250 for interface cables and dash kit. You could also pay someone to install all items in your car but the labor will of course make the price higher. Enfig makes compatible and plug & play cables (for example, the most complicated connections between the harness and the steering wheel control cables come already connected together). They are not the cheapest, but you'll easily install them into your car in a few minutes with no cutting nor drilling.

All the cables:










Picture of the dash kit before installation:










Comparison of the two dash kits, *Connects2 CT23AU05A* (smooth finish, left) vs *Enfig RMK5-TT2* (slightly grainier finish, right). As you can see the Connects2 seems more prone to scratches:










And finally detail on the Enfig RMK5-TT2 put in place:










The ILX-007 is Carplay-only so it needs to be connected to your iPhone each time you drive. And CarPlay asks your phone to be unlocked when plugged. I confess I was a bit annoyed each time I sat in the car to reach the glovebox, open it, take the cable, aim the iPhone connector, plug it, position this couple onto the AMI shelf, then close the glovebox, before I can start the car and chose my music and, oh wait… I forgot to unlock the phone. 

So I asked myself: how could I improve the connection of my iPhone to the car for a better CarPlay experience? 

At first I had a look at the spec dock, which I quickly disregarded for three main reasons: expensive for what is basically just a plastic plate ($129 without cable), too much stress on the iPhone Lightning connector while accelerating or braking, and the iPhone on it occults the air conditioning wheels.

Then I had a better idea: I designed a custom dock in a CAD software, where the iPhone could gently slide into and be firmly hold when undergoing g-forces: 










The dock would replace the ashtray ahead of the gearshift, and since the iPhone almost disappears when inserted into the dock, it would not occult the air conditioning controls. Then I 3D printed it. Now when I sit in my car, I unlock my phone and just pop it into the dock with one simple movement. Check this video:






Icing on the cake: it costs about half of the price of the spec dock 
It is now available for every iPhone 6 and 6s [EDIT September 2016: also *compatible with the new iPhone 7*) and TT Mk2 owner on Shapeways:



[*EDIT*] Another model is also available at the same price for iPhone 5, iPhone 5s and iPhone SE: 



More details coming thereafter.


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

*How to connect cables*

The Alpine ILX-007 does not have a dedicated GPS antenna so I didn't reuse the GPS Fakra-C cable (blue connector) of the RNS-E. And so far the GPS chip of the iPhone has done the job perfectly.

The dual amplified antenna adapter connects to the dual Fakra antenna cable of the car. Then you join the loose blue lead of the antenna (to power it) to the ISO connector of the SRWH-AUD3-HILO harness, just in front of the corresponding blue lead already there (vehicle's power antenna). Well shown at 08:47 in this Enfig video. 

There are 3 loose wires on the SRWH-AUD3-HILO harness and also 3 loose wires on the PNP Alpine cable. How to connect them:

- The REVERSE orange/white lead of the PNP Alpine cable goes on the REVERSE violet/white lead of the main harness. This if you want to add a reverse camera on the back of your car. You can buy an expensive one from Alpine, or an incredibly cheap version on eBay, that almost disappears into the number plate light and fits there without drilling.

- The PARKING BRAKE yellow/blue lead of the PNP Alpine cable goes on the PARKING BRAKE green lead of the main harness **OR** if you prefer, use the parking brake switch bypass instead. just connect the parking break lead of the Alpine to a ground lead instead. It works, no need for a so-called "parking brake switch bypass". Save your money!

- Let the VSS (Vehicle Speed Sense) pink lead from the main harness loose, it is useless in this setup.

- Connect the "+AMP ON" orange lead of Enfig PNP-ALP007 (it's blue/white on the original cable provided by Alpine, if you use this one) to the labelled "AMP ON" blue lead of the SRWH-AUD3-HILO harness if you have Bose. If you don't have a Bose amp, let it loose and keep the "AMP ON" blue lead connected to the "REMOTE ON" blue/black lead that came already connected together on the harness.

The video How-To-Install 02-05 Audi A6 Radio Install Double Dinfrom Enfig is helpful as it explains pretty much all this.


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

*Potential audio issue and solution*

At this point I ran into trouble as my new setup powered on but didn't release any sound. Too bad for a stereo head unit! I tested the circuit with a separate speaker and concluded audio was indeed produced and was propagating through wires, but for whatever reason my Bose amp didn't turn on. I searched in forums for the cause: as from 2009, the Bose amp reference is *Bose 6000 CANTT*, part number *8J0 035 223 D*. Some people claim some part of it became digital (it's not wired with optic fiber so I assume the "digital" part is rather a CAN bus signal turning the amp on instead of a more conventional voltage, but I don't really know). The no-power issue may come from that. But hey, this is why I chose a compatible harness, with a specific "digital turn on". So what the heck? Actually I discovered with a VagCom cable connected to the car and the VCDS software running on a PC that a wrong digit was coded for amp activation by Audi, a mode that doesn't even exist and would appear to work only with a factory RNS-E, so if you connect an aftermarket head unit instead, the amp does not work. Pretty weird. In VCDS, the flaw was in Coding 47 / Sound system / Software Coding / 0246*3*16










The fifth digit manages amp activation, but '3' doesn't exist:










'1' is for activation via remote wire (power on by voltage) so I changed the software coding to 0246*1*16 and it worked: the amp turned on! Everything works fine now. 

So really I don't know if this "no amp activation issue" experienced by some people comes from either an incompatible harness, or that wrong digit in software coding of sound system, or both. Do you really need a more expensive "compatible harness with digital turn on"?. I don't know. I didn't want to buy several harnesses in case of difficulty so I followed a safe path and directly ordered one that is known to work. Same thing for the weird "low rear audio amplification issue" with aftermarket head units on some Audi cars. Are 2009+ Audi TT also affected by that issue, or only some other Audi models? I don't know. The Enfig harness addresses those two potential problems so I'd say it's worth the price. 

Another thing: the Alpine ILX-007 _do_ retain fader (control adjusting sound level between front and rear). I don't know it works because of the harness, but before selecting Enfig I asked the technical support of Pacific Accessory Corporation at AAMP to known if their PAC C2R-AUDI or PAC RP4-AD11 harnesses retain fader control, and their answer was _"No sorry neither will fade"_. So maybe the Enfig harness helps there too. Not sure however. If you have some experience with aftermarket head units and know definitive answers about those audio issues, please tell us in this thread!

About the overall sound quality: the Alpine ILX-007 is much better than the factory RNS-E, even before tweaking it with fader and equalizer. Sound is richer and more enveloping, more enticing. I completely rediscover the Bose amp. Much more power too: I had to lower the pot settings on the HILO box of the Enfig harness (that controls fader) because the Alpine gives it the works. Over 35 volume levels I can barely go up to 15-17 max. I think it’s because the Bose amp is no more restrained unlike with the RNS-E, which limited output.


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

*Microphone*

As for sound input, I installed the Alpine microphone onto its clip on the left side of the steering wheel, inside the junction between the dashboard and driver's storage compartment. I opened the compartment (only 5 Torx 25 screws) and routed the cable under the insulating foam, below the steering wheel, up to the central console behind the head unit. 



















The Alpine mic is quite good. Much more than the factory Audi mic (yet coupled to a second background microphone if you have Bose) that was so awful in my car. People kept telling my voice sounded distant and canned. Not anymore with the Alpine mic. 

*Alternative*: You can also route the microphone cable through A-pillar up to the overhead light assembly on the ceiling, where the stock BT mic used to be, making the installation fully stealth. You could eventually let the old factory dual mic installed, and fit near it the Alpine mic into the unused space usually taken by the ultrasonic sensor in cars that have an alarm. Please note the original stock mic could not be reused since it has a different wiring and uses CAN bus. If you use the stock Alpine mic in that tight place, protect and maintain it with foam as any vibration transmitted to the mic would cause interference. You can also buy a microphone similar to the factory mic (in terms of length and shape) made by FISCON, except it has a 5-meter long cable with a 3.5mm jack connector. It fits in lieue of the factory mic inside the dome light:










As a matter of fact, the "Hey Siri" feature does not currently work. Saying it triggers Siri, but then she doesn't listen. Even if you pause or don't pause before telling the whole sentence. I think Apple will address this issue in a future iOS update. Anyway, there is that convenient dedicated physical Siri button on the head unit, so I don't bother.


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

*CUSTOM ASHTRAY DOCK FOR iPHONE 5 / 5S / SE / 6 / 6s / 7*

About the custom ashtray dock for iPhone 6 / 6s / 7 available at Shapeways.com: it has been designed in a CAD-software with precise dimensions measured with a digital caliper, so it can perfectly fit in place of the ashtray and you can gently slide the iPhone inside. A similar one is also available for iPhone 5, 5s and SE.










To be complete, the dock needs an *Apple Lightning to 30-pin Adapter* ($29 on the Apple Store):










You fix the adapter with two drops of superglue on the back of the dock:










The adapter perfectly fits there and will remain stuck with two drops of SuperGlue. Then you connect a standard *Apple 30-pin to USB Cable* ($19 on the Apple Store. This way you can still remove and disconnect the dock in the future if you change you car or your phone.

Before installing the dock, first remove the old ashtray. You need to cut a little piece of plastic, about 1.5" long x 0.4" large, located under the ashtray (highlighted in red):










Doing so will NOT compromise the ashtray mechanism and you can remove the dock after and put the classic ashtray back if, for whatever reason, you'd want to change your setup again. You only have to cut two straight notches in the plastic, which is very thin by the way, so you can simply manually use a metal saw blade:










A few minutes later, the piece of plastic will be removed and it will look like in the following picture. Be careful to not cut the ashtray pop-up mechanism. It's better to keep it because it will still work if you decide to put the ashtray back in the future, and it also works with the ashtray dock that is designed to be fully compatible with it.










Remove the head unit on the dashboard and slip the Apple 30-pin to USB cable between the radio location and the ashtray, inside the center console. A metal wire or nylon fish tape cable puller can truly help you in that tight space.

Now connect the Apple cable to the rear of the dock and slide it into the hole where the ashtray used to sit: 










You'll know how to put it the right way: the dock has a guide on the left side (highlighted in green):










*IMPORTANT NOTE*: I printed the first prototypes at Shapeways in their _*black* strong and flexible_ nylon plastic (pictures in this topic) which has a grainy feel. Actually the plastic is smooth and white, but the black finish is a grainy powder coating. The plastic itself is not color-impregnated. Alas Shapeways does not curently propose a "black strong and flexible _polished_" finish, and the black finish is a bit rough for the iPhone.

So I removed the possibility to print the dock in that grainy black finish. When you print yours you can select either:

*Polished Metallic Plastic* ($99): a beautiful grey-silver and smooth finish.
*White Strong & Flexible Polished* (best choice for $79): in this case, once you receive your dock, I suggest to spray-paint it in black with some special durable coating designed to match OEM automotive plastics, like Black-It-Out from Evercoat (ref. #2641 for black satin finish). Needless to say, spray _before_ glueing the 30-pin adapter. Enthusiasts take note!


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

*Additional glovebox USB ports*

I removed the AMI metallic unit out of its plastic bracket from the glove box, with two Audi radio stereo removal tool keys:










Then I put the AMI plastic housing back into the glovebox, and routed the USB extension cable provided by Alpine from the HU to the AMI housing, inside the place where the AMI metal box used to be:










This USB cable communicates with the SWI-CP5 for easier future software updates. So no need to remove the head unit to access the interface, just connect the iPhone to this USB cable and launch the ControlPRO app (available in the App Store).

I also plan to integrate a slick secondary USB socket in the background of the glovebox, drilling with a 22mm holesaw. It is useful because once the iPhone is slid into the ashtray dock, there is no way to interact with its screen (so it becomes impossible to use Alpine TuneIt app for example, only CarPlay apps). Also, no USB thumb drive could be connected to update the firmware of the head unit in the future, without removing it from the dashboard. That USB cable in the glovebox allows this. Since the ILX-007 has only one USB port on its back, I bought a USB 2.0 splitter on usbfirewire.com ($13.50) to connect both the Lightning cable from the ashtray dock and the USB port in the glovebox. If you do this too, just pay attention to connect only one iPhone to the ashtray dock OR to the glovebox USB port at the same time, or you may draw too much power from the sole USB port of the Alpine unit.










This way no cable dangling in the glovebox. Perfect integration.


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

*Opening image*

And here you can see the original Alpine splash screen:










that I changed for a customized one with the Four Rings:










Here is the file openingfile.bmp (BMP image, 800 × 480 pixels). If you want to make you own custom one, please be aware you must first build it at 872 × 480 pixels (1.09 anamorphic aspect ratio D1/DV PAL) in indexed colors with a perceptual master palette, before exporting it at 800 × 480 resolution. You can change the default opening image as explained page 21 of ILX-007 owner's manual:










Enjoy!


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice work. Thanks for the write up.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, epic!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Wow, that custom iPhone holder mod is amazing well done. Hats off to you, sir!


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

Great write up. One of the cleanest iPhone integrations yet for an aftermarket install. Looks very clean and neat.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

nice write up!! 

Did you somehow manage to get the turn by turn to appear in the HUD as it previously did with RNS-E?


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

Fined said:


> Did you somehow manage to get the turn by turn to appear in the HUD as it previously did with RNS-E?


Alas it's not possible because very few head units offer such a possibility. Only some Alpine HUs which have a dedicated connector for that purpose, that you must then connect to a proper interface box (like one by SpeedSignal). But the ILX-007 lacks such a connector.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

alright thanks for the info


----------



## mrhythm (Sep 17, 2006)

flux_capacitor said:


> Icing on the cake: it costs about half of the price of the spec dock
> It is now available for every iPhone 6 and TT Mk2 owner for $69 on Shapeways:


Nice thread. Can you make one for iphone 5S?

TIA


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

iPhone 6 plus....?


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

mrhythm said:


> Nice thread. Can you make one for iphone 5S?
> 
> TIA


Yes, I'll do that and will come back here to announce when it's ready!



Dan.S said:


> iPhone 6 plus....?


Alas this one is not possible because the 6 Plus is larger than the width of the ashtray.


----------



## mrhythm (Sep 17, 2006)

Are you still using OEM Bluetooth?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

mrhythm said:


> Are you still using OEM Bluetooth?


No, and for now it is more of an inconvenience since I didn't remove the Bluetooth module or deprogrammed it in VCDS yet. So my iPhone still connects to the module when BT is on, and then the steering wheel interferes with it and the CarPlay head unit. I plan to disable the feature through VAG-COM.


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

*Custom ashtray dock for iPhone 5, 5s and SE*

As promised, the new ashtray dock for your iPhone 5, iPhone 5s or iPhone SE:


----------



## mrhythm (Sep 17, 2006)

I just ordered it. Thanks a lot. Did you connect camera? If so, please post your install+parts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

mrhythm said:


> I just ordered it. Thanks a lot. Did you connect camera? If so, please post your install+parts


I didn't connect a camera. Maybe in the future. 
When you get your own CarPlay dock, please share some pictures of your own setup or PM me, I'd be pleased to know how the dock fits in various cars.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

I went ahead and installed the Mic onto the clock button. You can still use the button all the same. It's a straighter path to the mic. Either way your spot still works well.


----------



## ericnetsch (May 2, 2015)

*Airbag warning light*

Great post, doing my install this week. 

What did you do for the airbag warning light? 
did you remove the OEM warning light to re-use in the new facade? 

I know that if you leave the airbag light disconnected it will cause errors to log on your dashboard. 
Thanks in advance,


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

ericnetsch said:


> Great post, doing my install this week.


Cool! Let me know if you use my dock from Shapeways too 



> What did you do for the airbag warning light?
> did you remove the OEM warning light to re-use in the new facade?


Yes exactly, you first remove the OEM air bag warning light (as explained in this other topic) by disconnecting it from the original head unit, then you put it in the new fascia before fitting it onto the dashboard.



> I know that if you leave the airbag light disconnected it will cause errors to log on your dashboard.
> Thanks in advance,


Yes, just pay attention to not turn the ignition key on (let it away from the ignition lock) as long as the air bag warning light is disconnected, and you won't have any problem.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome write up and installation! 3D printing is becoming a game changer in many different ways. 

I am not personally sold on headunits which require a phone at all times. I assume the answer is to purchase mobile mapping SW which includes maps stored locally. Google Maps caching could be a short term solution as well, as long as one remembers to sync the map area in which you will be driving, before heading out on the drive. 

Standalone vs 'smarter' headunits is a matter of personal opinion of course. Your installation is great and offering the iPhone ashtray replacement holders for order is fabulous. Thank you for your contributions to the TT-RS community!


----------



## ericnetsch (May 2, 2015)

*ashtray install*

Thanks, 
I think I will order the ashtray piece. I usually have a very thin case on my iphone 6, what is the tolerance like for the iphone dock slot? 

How did you route the usb cord to the ashtray?
I haven't seen any good tutorials/vids about removing the climate control panel below the HU.

Also, I am afraid I will encounter the same Bose Amp issue after successful install. Was this a common issue with the 2009 -2010 tt?
Im installing in a 2009 TT Quattro prestige with Bose and RNS-e

Don't have a vag-com ...or a PC for that matter...


----------



## ericnetsch (May 2, 2015)

*diagram*

this helped me visualize the install a bit


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Another wire worth taking note of is the remote-mute wire... You can tie radar detectors into this and they will mute the radio when they alert. Great for hearing the alert when you have your music cranked.


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

ericnetsch said:


> Thanks,
> I think I will order the ashtray piece. I usually have a very thin case on my iphone 6, what is the tolerance like for the iphone dock slot?


The standard version of the iPhone 6 dock may not fit, cause the slit is very tightly adjusted. Go for the other version I made especially for iPhone 6 with case (it has been made for the Apple leather case initially) which adds about 1.5 mm around the iPhone to accommodate most thin cases. *Audi TT ashtray dock for iPhone 6 with case*: http://shpws.me/GXv8



> How did you route the usb cord to the ashtray?
> I haven't seen any good tutorials/vids about removing the climate control panel below the HU.


You don't. Let the climate control panel where it sits. You can access the place below the ashtray up to the center console behind the head unit, with the help of a flexible wire. You attach the Apple USB cable to that wire and you pull it up.



> Also, I am afraid I will encounter the same Bose Amp issue after successful install. Was this a common issue with the 2009 -2010 tt?
> Im installing in a 2009 TT Quattro prestige with Bose and RNS-e
> 
> Don't have a vag-com ...or a PC for that matter...


If you encounter this problem, maybe you can find someone in you area that has the VAGCOM cable and the PC software on a laptop? If you have a Mac, the VAGCOM software works in Windows installed in Boot Camp or a VM software like VMWARE Fusion or Parallels Desktop. Or maybe you could ask your Audi dealer, they can change settings too. 

Anyway, if you buy your interfaces at Enfig, drop a line to Christian and insist that the digital turn on is absolutely mandatory for your car. I think that despite having ticked the option when I ordered all the stuff, I may have gotten a new _prototype_ cable for ILX-007 _that actually didn't had the mandatory digital turn on module_, cause Enfig chose to remove their classical DTO interface and upgrade it at no cost to the new PAC SWI CP5 instead. I think Christian may have resolved that issue since. Just ask him.



ericnetsch said:


> this helped me visualize the install a bit


Thanks for the neat drawing


----------



## ericnetsch (May 2, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks , thanks , and thanks. 

Well looks like I got everything I need. Lot of parts for this install..phweew  Going to be like christmas when all the parts show up to my office.

Just ordered the shapeways doc for the case fitted iphone6. I hope it fits my phone. I guess worst comes to worst, I can remove the case and still use the doc as normal ,maybe add some padding.


I just contacted enfig about the digital turn on harness issue. Hoping they resolved that. Thinking it would be a miracle if everything works 100% out of the box. keeping my fingers crossed.

One more n00b question. Did you unplug your battery leads during the install? or just turn the key to off position while installing everything?

Cheers,


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

ericnetsch said:


> Thanks , thanks , and thanks.
> Did you unplug your battery leads during the install? or just turn the key to off position while installing everything?


I didn't unplugged the battery but it's better to do it


----------



## ericnetsch (May 2, 2015)

> Anyway, if you buy your interfaces at Enfig, drop a line to Christian and insist that the digital turn on is absolutely mandatory for your car. I think that despite having ticked the option when I ordered all the stuff, I may have gotten a new prototype cable for ILX-007 that actually didn't had the mandatory digital turn on module, cause Enfig chose to remove their classical DTO interface and upgrade it at no cost to the new PAC SWI CP5 instead. I think Christian may have resolved that issue since. Just ask him.


This was confirmed by Christian at Enfig that you did not have the digital turn-on in your install.


----------



## Merlinen (May 27, 2014)

I am definitely doing some thing like this to my TT Rs when wireless airplay comes out


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Any chance you could create a version of the ashtray dock that will hold an iPhone 6 _in the factory Apple leather case_? I can understand not wanting to design for all of the cases / etc, but designing for the "oem case" seems like a fairly safe bet.

I don't even think I'd hook it up to the head unit - I don't want my phone to be mandatory for function, and I put my music on a USB stick. I just want it for a place to store / dock the phone and connect it to power while in the car, it seems like a good idea for that as long as you don't actively need the screen while driving.


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

ZPrime said:


> Any chance you could create a version of the ashtray dock that will hold an iPhone 6 _in the factory Apple leather case_? I can understand not wanting to design for all of the cases / etc, but designing for the "oem case" seems like a fairly safe bet.


Yes, I've already designed this one as explained in post #30. The dock for iPhone 6 with Apple leather case is here: http://shpws.me/GXv8


----------



## ericnetsch (May 2, 2015)

*Custom audi tt opening screen*

Just made my own audi tt opening screen for my TT's alpine. 
Feel free to reuse.
download here


----------



## jadlad (Jun 13, 2015)

hi guys joined just to share a tip i found with this setup

if you drill a hole as below you can use the ashtray light to illuminate the dock 





this is my setup i love it thanks for the dock mate


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice improved hack jadlad :thumbup:


----------



## hymato (May 2, 2011)

Can you run this threw the factory Bluetooth, so you can use the same mic and stuff like that? And how are the steering wheel control kits threw crutch field compared to the programable ones?


----------



## Mase (Aug 23, 2000)

flux_capacitor said:


> And here you can see the original Alpine splash screen:
> 
> Here is the file openingfile.bmp (BMP image, 800 × 480 pixels). If you want to make you own custom one, please be aware you must first build it at 872 × 480 pixels (1.09 anamorphic aspect ratio D1/DV PAL) in indexed colors with a perceptual master palette, before exporting it at 800 × 480 resolution. You can change the default opening image as explained page 21 of ILX-007 owner's manual:
> 
> Enjoy!



I'm curious what software program you used to create the image. I only have MS Paint available to me... which doesn't have the options you outlined above. I keep receiving the “Connected USB device is not supported” error... which I understand can also mean there is an issue with the image I am trying to use.

Many thanks,

Rich


----------



## Dwizzle419 (Mar 19, 2016)

Excellent write up! I used much of this information when recently installing my new ILX-007 into my Ford Escape. I however ran into a couple problems, particularly with the USB. I as well tried to use a USB Splitter that lead to a dock and a port much like you used. I purchased the splitter (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003M0NURK?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00) , dock (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B010SWQ2O2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00) , and the port (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CNUFGN6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00). I used these particular items because they all supported data transfer as opposed to several that I found that only supported charging.

I disassembled the dock and mounted it into my ashtray, took out the cigarette lighter and placed the port in the hole. Wired everything up securely, finally got the head unit installed. It was a wonderful successful install and I was so happy with everything..... then I turned on the car. "USB device is not supported"... 

I took out the splitter and tried to just use the dock directly, same message.....

Then I tried to just use the port connected directly to the head unit..... same thing.

The only way I could get my phone to connect to the stereo was to use just the standard iPhone lightning cable right into the head unit. Do you or does anyone seem to know why? Also, if it's something wrong with the items that I purchased, could someone please lead me in the direction to the right items for me to purchase. I live in the USA so I'm not looking to buy the items you linked that you used due to overseas shipping. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^^ a bit offtopic since you're talking about a Ford on a VW/Audi forum...

The "splitter" is a USB hub. Not all radios will accept a USB hub. The little 2-port "splitter" that the OP used here is also a hub, but it's only a 2-port hub (although this shouldn't generally matter).

Why your dock connected directly to the radio didn't work is beyond me (because it should if it's passing the data lines through correctly). Same goes for the "port" you used - that's just a dumb no-electronics USB extension cable which definitely shouldn't matter.


----------



## Luxferro (Dec 31, 2015)

A normal usb 2.0 port is supposed to support 500mA. There's lots of devices that might not be up to spec, but you can use any self power hub (powered separately) and not have to worry about an under-powered port. If the hub took 12V as it's input power, all you'd need to do was power it with the cars switched 12V (so it's not on 24/7). 

Something like this http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Port-2-5A-power-adapter/dp/B00DQFGH80 has a 5V input, so you'd need to find a 5V source in the car, or use a voltage regulator to step 12V down to 5V. But there are some hubs out that that have a 12V rated input voltage that would be good for installing in a car, you just have to do a little searching and find one in the form factor that works for you.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

Luxferro said:


> A normal usb 2.0 port is supposed to support 500mA. There's lots of devices that might not be up to spec, but you can use any self power hub (powered separately) and not have to worry about an under-powered port. If the hub took 12V as it's input power, all you'd need to do was power it with the cars switched 12V (so it's not on 24/7).
> 
> Something like this http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Port-2-5A-power-adapter/dp/B00DQFGH80 has a 5V input, so you'd need to find a 5V source in the car, or use a voltage regulator to step 12V down to 5V. But there are some hubs out that that have a 12V rated input voltage that would be good for installing in a car, you just have to do a little searching and find one in the form factor that works for you.


The problem isn't necessarily power draw but one of software support inside the headunit itself. It's only designed to support USB devices of classes X & Y (e.g. iphone and mass storage device) and simply doesn't know WTF to do with a hub.

I've been somewhat annoyed by this problem for quite a while. The best option is a MANUAL USB "Switch" so you can run a cable to two different locations and flip a switch / push a button to toggle between which one of those cables is actually attached to the head unit.

My current Pioneer unit has a pair of USB inputs which is great, but if you want to use Android Auto vs. Apple Carplay, you have to use specific ports. So if you wire up one port in the glove box and the other to the front near where a phone mount would go, and then you later switch from Android to iOS, you have to pull the radio back out and switch which USB extension is plugged into Port A vs. Port B.

It's really consumer-unfriendly.

Then there's alpine who just give you a single port. What if you want your phone but also want a USB stick full of tunes? Alpine would have you go pound sand. (Or, fill your phone with your tunes, but then you're stuck fighting with ****ty iTunes to load music on it instead of being able to just drag and drop files to a drive in whatever folder tree you prefer.)

My biggest gripe with the whole iTunes paradigm is that it doesn't offer you the ability to sort a given artist's albums by release date. Nope, you get them alphabetically, so if you don't remember the name of the album but just remember it was "two albums ago," you're screwed. Super annoying, if you're a person who still prefers to listen to an album at a time instead of the shuffle garbage that all the kids do today.


----------



## Luxferro (Dec 31, 2015)

ZPrime said:


> The problem isn't necessarily power draw but one of software support inside the headunit itself. It's only designed to support USB devices of classes X & Y (e.g. iphone and mass storage device) and simply doesn't know WTF to do with a hub.
> 
> I've been somewhat annoyed by this problem for quite a while. The best option is a MANUAL USB "Switch" so you can run a cable to two different locations and flip a switch / push a button to toggle between which one of those cables is actually attached to the head unit.
> 
> ...


I just bought one of those Chinese Android OS stereos: http://www.ugsage.com/default/7-and...-mirroring-function-obd2-for-audi-tt-mk2.html 
I plan to initially just test everything outside of the car w/ a power supply and a couple speakers. If I like it, I'll go through the trouble to installing it. I bought it for Android, and being able to do whatever the hell I want to do with it - root it, modify stuff, customize, ect.

Any unit shouldn't need to know anything about a hub, it should just work - hubs don't have drivers, ect. The only way it wouldn't work is if the manufacturer did something to prohibit it, so they can only make it talk to their own devices, or specific devices. All usb devices have a VID and PID, that identifies the Vendor, and Product. So technically they could filter out all devices that don't have specific VID/PID's. It's pretty crappy if they do that.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Again, it all depends on the OS in the device. Older versions of Android didn't support hubs. Hubs *do* have a generic driver (that all hubs share).  If that generic USB hub driver is omitted from the system, no hub will work.

Alternatively, it's possible for the hub itself to be _functional_, but for the radio to not know what to do if it sees more than one USB drive / media device. If the radio's setup to only have one "USB input" and it suddenly is able to see two USB drives simultaneously, how does it know which one to display / access? You get "unexpected behavior" which often means you see only one device that might randomly change after a reboot/power cycle, or you see no devices at all.

I like the idea of the Android Chinese knockoff units, but I don't like that they can't use SiriusXM (short of through an app which will chew cellular data). They also tend to come with the cheapest crappiest offline map app that they can find; you can replace this because Android is cool, but they never seem to have quite the same level of polish as you can get from one of the big-name stereos. I wish Garmin would put out their own map app, because that + cheapo Android radio would be really nice. The other problem I have with the Android garbage is that the Chinese OEMs cut corners all over the place, so they only get 512MB-1GB of RAM and run slow, and they use crappy flash so they boot slow, etc.

I'm looking at one of Alpine's new 8" units -- they sell a facia kit in Europe to drop the 8" unit into a TT. The huge screen is very enticing.


----------



## Luxferro (Dec 31, 2015)

Kinda true (IMO), but: Modern Android devices can work as both a client (the device), or the host (where you plug in the device - flash drive, mouse, keyboard, ect). Older Android devices didn't have usb OTG, or host mode, they only worked as clients. When a device can support both modes (client/host), if the USB ID pin is pulled low, it puts the device into host mode. Newer OTG implications use resistor values on the ID pin to ground to change it to different modes. 

I suppose technically there are generic drivers for hubs, but pretty much any proper usb host device supports hubs, and generic HID devices (mice, keyboards, ect). But you are right about the HU that has a dedicated usb ports for android auto/apple car play. They likely did that to make it easier for them to develop. But they could have done it right... they just took a shortcut. 

I wouldn't really call the chinese HUs knockoffs, because (alpine, kenwood, pioneer, clarion, ect) don't make HUs that run android as the OS. They are more like pioneers  There have been maybe 2 android HUs from known brands, and they ran android 2.3  Parrot was developing a really nice one (http://blog.parrot.com/2015/01/05/c...most-advanced-in-vehicle-infotainment-system/), that I had planned to buy, but then the scrapped it saying it would be too difficult to support all the in-car functions, as a consumer device 

If/when I actually install mine, I'll be using either google maps or waze for navigation. I made a tasker profile on my nexus 6p that will automatically turn my phone into a wifi hotspot as soon as it connects to my cars bluetooth. Then the android HU will connect to my phone for it's internet connection. The profile changes everything back to normal at disconnect. I guess I'll look into something to use for offline as well, for when there is no cell reception.

edit: My HU was delivered today. Been playing with it for the last couple hours. Hubs, usb cameras, flash drives, keyboards, mice, and even my wireless xbox 360 controller usb dongle works


----------



## orhi (May 17, 2016)

Hi, I'm thinking about buying Alpine ILX-007 and I have a few questions. Can someone that has already used it answer to any of them?

- Is it possible to configure the steering wheel Speak button to Launch the Siri voice commands, as well as to make and end a call?
- is there any information available in the driver information system (DIS), like the track name, radio station, incoming call name/number...
- Does the alpine display show information of the parking rear sensor?

thank you


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

*Compatible withe iPhone SE and iPhone 7*

Hi guys! I edited the thread to show the Audi TT ashtray dock is also compatible with *iPhone SE* and *iPhone 7*  
To sum up, the dock is compatible with iPhone 6, iPhone 6s and iPhone 7. 
Another dock is also available for iPhone 5, iPhone 5s and iPhone SE.
(still no possibility for _Plus_ models because those bigger iPhones are wider than the ashtray).
Cheers!


----------



## Dhandley01 (Feb 19, 2014)

Is there anyway to make the dock diagonal to allow more room for a 7 plus?


----------



## lucas neil (Feb 10, 2017)

*Alpine*

I had it before . Lasts for about a year, then the buttons along the bottom stopped working correctly, and Last month on the drive home the screen went from normal, to having one half of it red, the other half was green and lines through both that had other colors, you could barely see the normal screen image in the background, but it faded away after about a minute, and nothing works on the radio anymore.

For the price this thing should have been rock solid, and lasted the life of the vehicle, i have had much cheaper car radios in the past that are still going strong . Now I have PIONEER AVH-X5700BHS . This is definitely one of the top of the line touch screen car audio products from Pioneer. They have done a great job with this car audio unit and pretty much everyone who buys it also raves about. We here were certainly impressed too.
When connected to the Bluetooth or an iPhone the communication between the device and the car stereo is very good. This is one of the more expensive touch screen car stereo units on our list but I think it is worth every penny.
It’s a very affordable unit for all that it gives you. It has an excellent two camera system built into it including a backup camera that works great. Being able to adjust the colors on the main theme of the display was a nice touch too. This is one of the better anti-glare screens on any of the touch screen car audio products.


----------



## BeachDuc (Apr 24, 2017)

That is a great setup Flux. I especially like your discrete phone dock. I know this is now quite an old post but do you know if there is anything similar for the A3 (2012)? Instead of the ashtray I also wondered about putting a dock in the section adjacent to the handbrake - there certainly looks like there would be room beneath the console, if you cut through the bottom of that tray (I certainly don't need the Aux point and can likely live without the cigarette lighter to:


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

*ANNOUNCEMENT: New 2019 CarPlay docks for Audi TT Mk2 available!*

*ANNOUNCEMENT: New 2019 CarPlay docks for Audi TT Mk2 available!*

Many changes, including the much awaited compatibility with *iPhone 8*, and especially newest *iPhone X* and *XS*  
Docks for iPhone 5/5s/SE and iPhone 6/6s/7/8 + protective case have also been updated with new features detailed below.

All CarPlay docks are now sold at a base price of $89.00. You may notice that selling price appears at first a few bucks more expensive than the previous version, but it is not. It is actually way CHEAPER as the former dock needed an old & expensive ($29) Apple 30-pin to Lightning adapter (now discontinued) glued to the dock (as well as an old Apple 30-pin to USB cable). 2019 docks only require this inexpensive 90° Lightning adapter and any Lightning to USB cable, 4-feet (1m) long minimum.

All 2019 docks also integrate jadlad's clever hack (thanks dude!) using the built-in ashtray light to illuminate the dock from within. Moreover, no more issues with automatic gearbox put in park, as the insertion angle is different. 

You can order the dock compatible with your iPhone at Shapeways in two possible finishes:

• Either the standard smooth white plastic (*White Processed Versatile Plastic*). I advise to spray-paint it in black with a dedicated OEM-looking black aerosol paint (e.g. from Evercoat or Montana MTN 94 RV-7016)

• Or the new beautiful smooth black finish called *Black Professional Plastic*. As its name suggests, it is more expensive due to an additional dyeing and polishing treatments that make the plastic smooth and soft (kinda velvety), it looks like almost a molded part. Obviously, this premium option also saves you the hassle of manually spray-painting the dock.

It's up to you, depends on your budget and if you are more a DIYer or if you prefer finished goods to be rightfully integrated out of the box. I think that giving choice to customers is better.

Find all information (including installation guides) at the updated website: www.CarPlayDock.com

CarPlayDock shop at Shapeways: www.shapeways.com/shops/flux_capacitor



Below, a couple of pictures of the latest Audi TT CarPlay dock for iPhone X/XS, produced in _Black Professional plastic_ by Shapeways, that I've just received:


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

And here is a 2mn video showing how to glue the special Lightning adapter to the CarPlay dock:






To also answer some previous questions (that were quite old, long time no see. Sorry for the delay but I didn't activate email notifications):



Dhandley01 said:


> Is there anyway to make the dock diagonal to allow more room for a 7 plus?


Alas no, at least not on the TT. There is a slider on the left side of the internal compartment that prevents such configuration. That's also why the iPhone X/XS (which is wider than previous non-Plus models) is now inserted vertically and not at an angle anymore. I would be possible to make a TT CarPlay dock for bigger phones, but they would stay mostly outside of the ashtray (not recessed inside it) hence would block air conditionner controls.




BeachDuc said:


> That is a great setup Flux. I especially like your discrete phone dock. I know this is now quite an old post but do you know if there is anything similar for the A3 (2012)? Instead of the ashtray I also wondered about putting a dock in the section adjacent to the handbrake - there certainly looks like there would be room beneath the console, if you cut through the bottom of that tray (I certainly don't need the Aux point and can likely live without the cigarette lighter to


Thanks. Not sure about A4 B7, although I am currently fiddling with this cigarette lighter compartment at the moment. But I will certainly expand the concept further to other cars, starting with A1 (2010-2018) and A3 8V (2012–2018) which can now be retrofitted with CarPlay keeping their original retractable LCD screen, thanks to CarPlay retrofit kits presented in this other topic. Then maybe A6 & A7 C7 (2010–2017).


You people may have moved on to another car, but I am answering these points as it could help others as well.


----------



## BeachDuc (Apr 24, 2017)

flux_capacitor said:


> You people may have moved on to another car, but I am answering these points as it could help others as well.


Thanks for all that effort. Same car, but I’ve moved on to a wireless CarPlay unit and the phone stays in my pocket. Your hard work is still impressive.


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

BeachDuc said:


> Thanks for all that effort. Same car, but I’ve moved on to a wireless CarPlay unit and the phone stays in my pocket. Your hard work is still impressive.


I understand. But with your iPhone staying in your pocket now, don't you have any issue with the battery being drained by navigation (GPS positioning consumes a lot of power)? At least on long trips, say more than 45 mn. 

That's why Apple delayed Wireless CarPlay for two years, until iPhone models have induction charging capabilities (Qi standard), and ask automotive makers to include wireless charging pads in newest cars.


----------



## BeachDuc (Apr 24, 2017)

flux_capacitor said:


> I understand. But with your iPhone staying in your pocket now, don't you have any issue with the battery being drained by navigation (GPS positioning consumes a lot of power)? At least on long trips, say more than 45 mn.
> 
> That's why Apple delayed Wireless CarPlay for two years, until iPhone models have induction charging capabilities (Qi standard), and ask automotive makers to include wireless charging pads in newest cars.


I agree, but my commute is 20 minutes. My solution, for longer trips, is nowhere near as elegant as yours. I used Velcro to hold a Qi charger on top of my ashtray and had an electrician wire it into the cigarette lighter.


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

BeachDuc said:


> I agree, but my commute is 20 minutes. My solution, for longer trips, is nowhere near as elegant as yours. I used Velcro to hold a Qi charger on top of my ashtray and had an electrician wire it into the cigarette lighter.


Lucky time commute  Indeed Qi chargers cannot be better integrated in older vehicles due to their larger size (due to the smartphone surface in a flat position) but I find your installation quite neat nonetheless. Good matching colors and good cable management without a wire popping out here and there. Congrats


----------



## BeachDuc (Apr 24, 2017)

I did debate cutting into the ashtray lid but decided it was too much effort. There’s actually a lightning cable tucked down the back, as my wife’s phone is pre Qi and tends to run flat quickly. It’s not perfect, but it solves my “first world problem” as well as I can manage, without your engineering expertise.


----------



## clalewis21 (Jan 26, 2018)

I purchased what I believe was the prior version for the iPhone 7 with Apple case back in January. 

The fitment was so poor I had to break the case apart to get the phone back out. 

Luckily I was able to get a refund. 

I considered reordering and may place an order with the new style. 

Hopefully this issue has been corrected.


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

I drive by this thread to let you know guys that the *2020 Carplay docks for Audi TT* are available, including compatibility with *iPhone SE2* and *iPhone 11 Pro* (but no compatibility with iPhone XR/11 nor Max versions as those are too wide for the ashtray).

PS: A few people experienced issues with previous docks being -sometimes- a bit too tight for the iPhone, and they needed some sanding work with a metal file and sandpaper inside the slit to get a smooth fit. Indeed, additive manufacturing (3D-printing process) does not have as much "low-tolerance" margins than subtractive manufacturing (typically CNC machining with a router) or injection molding. As a result, two identical docks 3D printed from the same file may have some small dimensional discrepancies. While I personally preferred the behavior of a tight fit for my iPhone after some sanding, I understand not all people want to tune their dock on the bench before use, as the majority wants a "plug & play" product. That's why newer CarPlay docks take this into account with a greater margin of error, at the price of a slight wobble of the iPhone (don't worry, we are talking about a fraction of a millimeter!).


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

*Late-2020 CarPlay docks now available*

*Warning:* T-adapters that were used in CarPlay docks until now do not work anymore. The Chinese have changed the chip inside without warning. Even if some sellers still advertise these adapters as capable of "data transmission", this is not the case anymore, period. They only charge the phone, so no more sync with iTunes, and above all: CarPlay functionality is broken. I confirmed this with several models purchased from various sellers. 

*Solution:* I have just redesigned the CarPlay docks around a new solution, a USB to Lightning cable from manufacturer McDODO. This solution is way better as this cable is:
• MFI Certified by Apple (works flawlessly with iPhone)
• angled 90° (L-shaped, space saving)
• sturdy (nylon braided cord)
• available worldwide
• and cheap!









——— _The 90° angled McDODO cable_ ———

The McDODO cable should be available at your local Amazon warehouse. You can also purchase the cable from anywhere in the world at the McDODO official store on AliExpress at a bargain, for a few bucks only. All details and links in the new INSTALLATION section at https://carplaydock.com/#install

Also, no more glueing! The cable now simply attaches to the dock with a 2.5mm zip tie, like this:










The Late-2020 CarPlay docks are now back online on the web site and at the Shapeways store. 
One more thing: Stay tuned for the upcoming iPhone 12 lineup!


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

The problem with the Enfig kits is they are *impossible* to uninstall without damaging everything. The radio bezel, eg, the final piece in the installation, can't be removed very elegantly. 

The kit is one-time use only, basically. 

I learned this the hard way. :banghead:


----------



## Nathan Bush (Oct 6, 2020)

*Recommend a Double din head unit*

I have got my first car (Honda Civic) and I am looking for a double din head unit for it. I don't know much about as its my first time going to purchase it. The purpose of commenting here because I see there are many professionals in this thread and they have shared awesome builds. I've read this review and found it very helpful.

Also, what should be considered before buying it? I prefer something within a budget of <$500. Is there anything great that I can get in this price? I have infinity speakers already installed so just looking for your recommendations.

Sorry, for lot of questions in a single comment. Please share your reviews.
Thanks


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

Nathan Bush said:


> I prefer something within a budget of <$500. Is there anything great that I can get in this price?


Today, as for me and for your budget I'd recommend the Sony XAV-AX5000. Good Bang for the buck.


----------



## Nathan Bush (Oct 6, 2020)

flux_capacitor said:


> Today, as for me and for your budget I'd recommend the Sony XAV-AX5000. Good Bang for the buck.


Thanks for the recommendation. What do you say about Pioneer AVH series?


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

Nathan Bush said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. What do you say about Pioneer AVH series?


They seem to be quite capable too. The question is: do you need a CD drive, and do you need a GPS navigation system independent of CarPlay/Android Auto? Personally I didn't want these additional features, but your mileage may vary. It is true also that I bought my CarPlay head unit at a time (circa 2014) when these devices were much more expensive.


----------



## brokenlungs (Jan 9, 2012)

any luck on an iPhone mini 12 dock?


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

nitroracerRS said:


> The problem with the Enfig kits is they are *impossible* to uninstall without damaging everything. The radio bezel, eg, the final piece in the installation, can't be removed very elegantly.
> 
> The kit is one-time use only, basically.
> 
> I learned this the hard way. :banghead:


Anyone figure out how to remove the bezel safely without damaging it? I want to get back in behind the ILX to install a backup camera. Unfortunately, Christian's video on YT conveniently skips this step.


----------

